# transporting portable electronic fences



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I'm not quite sure, this is the right section, if not, please transfer the thread to the correct one.

I would like to start a discussion about how to best transport portable electronic fences for sheep and goats. I don't know how you call them in the US so I describe them:

hot wire, knotted as net, about 165 ft. long with several plastic posts to fix it to the ground. The posts have each two pointed steel "spikes" for better ground penetration. The posts are about 42 inches long. I'm sure I heard the english term for it somewhere but can't remember it.

Anyway: I've been asked by a local sheep breeders club to demonstrate the use of packgoats for shepherds who still wander with their herds, especially in transporting some of these nets for the night paddocks.

A few years back I tried this with only one fence per goat and very soon stopped it. If you tie the net crosswise on the goats back it will rock and slide and make the goat uncomfortable.

Loading two nets per goat lengthwise seems one solution. I'm still thinking, if it would be necessary to "build" a platform for the nets with panniers or better tie the nets with a barrel hitch. For protection I'm thinking about sewing a transport bag made from cordura or canvas with a strong leather "foot" to protect following goats (or sheep) from the steel spikes.

Another way could be to load the nets on a travois and have the goats pull it. Here I'm not sure if this would work with sheep and/or other goats following.

Other ideas? Things I haven't thought of? It's a long winter so I'll have plenty of time to test theories and suggestions  

Thanks!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

How much weight are we talking about for the net and Spikes? Are they separate or always hooked together?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a link with a picture.










you can wrap them for transport:










The posts are incorporated into the net.

Weight: 14 pounds each.

It's a fast way to build a mobile fence.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd think your idea of a specialized pannier to slide it into would be the easiest and simplest way to transport them. One on each side is only 28lbs for the goat. I would guess you could load another one length ways on top as well for only 42 lbs total. If you use compression straps they should compress to a pretty small diameter. Thats almost 500 ft of fence on one goat! Wow, thats something to think about for extended pack trips.....


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Rex,

making the transport cover as specialised pannier is a great idea. I have some nylon webbing left from the last harnesses I made.

I will report about our progress!

Thanks so far!


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a link for a supplier in the U.S.

http://maxflex.com/Nets_page1.HTM

They got some package specials going on too.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have these fences and I love them. I never thought of packing them but would be a great idea. Here we have lots of trees to high-line them when out. With my boys...they are trained well that the fence shocks...you probably wouldn't even need to electrify it. Hauling a battery would be heavy! Solar panels...those might be more packable.

Another link and supplier - where I purchased from.

http://www.premier1supplies.com/c/fenci ... c_netting/


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Rachel,

the original idea is to give shepherds here in Germany that still wander with their herds an idea about how to view wethers as more then "mere nuisances".

The sheep herds have to be kept in a closed pasture for the nights or times when the shepherd is away - too much streets, fields, orchards, vineyards, gardens around here to let the sheep run unsupervised.

But for the smaller herds (only a few hundred head) a night paddock built from 2 nets will suffice: after they wandered through the day they will lay down and ruminate. Of course, for larger herds one would need more goats for the transport.

For many shepherds here problems are arising in different forms: most manage the herd alone, no successor or trainee to help with the work. They have to cover distances, haul the equipment, watch the herd, build the fences. So either they do all the work in single, time- and material consuming steps (like f.e. buying twice the amount of fence actual needed for having a spare fence to be set up in advance: cost for the material, cost for fuel to drive ahead and back to the herd, time for these drives, etc.)

I had a shepherd telling me last summer that one of his dogs dropped dead with a heat-stroke because he wasn't able to transport enough water during the day when moving the herd (imagine what I would have liked to tell him instead of suggesting he'd think about a pack animal). I hope that after they accept the idea in general that goats can help with the transport that they will switch to transport othere necessities as well - like water for the dogs.


----------

